# Rubber Tramping across country after rainbow in june NY-Wa/Nor-Cal.



## zephyr23 (May 14, 2012)

So i am Rubber Tramping across country after rainbow in june with my old lady ending in wa/nor-cal. we will be leaving from new paltz ny. i was wondering if any one could help a brother and sister out and be willing to house us for a night. also looking to visit a lot of anarcho collective. we have friends at a few. but if you know any that would be cool. send them my way
thanks


----------



## wildboy860 (May 14, 2012)

when will you be leaving new paltz? i know tons of people in that area. and will be looking for a ride to rainbow from upstate, ny. if you go to snug harbor bar and talk to people there someon emight be able to house you up for the night. its a very traveler friendly bar. i also know where there is a squat with mattress. pm me for info


----------



## Kim Chee (May 14, 2012)

Try this Mr. Zephyr:
http://www.punknomad.com/community/threads/couches-punk-houses-communes-and-wintering-hobos.11122/

[quote="wildboy860, post: 106229, member: 475" i also know where there is a squat with mattress. pm me for info[/quote]
Can you elaborate on this "squat mattress"? I think I can use one of those.


----------



## zephyr23 (May 14, 2012)

i live in npz it me jonah silly i know you ben. and snugg is my friends bar hick


----------



## wildboy860 (May 14, 2012)

Hmm.... i didnt know this was you, how would i have known?


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 14, 2012)

same man. im headin out of Pa near harrisburg with my dog in my van to go to the sierra mountains near fresno for the rubber tramp redezvous im not sure how its gonna be, but it gives me a destination instead of wandering aimlessly which is nice too though


----------



## zephyr23 (May 14, 2012)

we should maybe caravan togather for some of it


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 15, 2012)

yeah man thats what id like to do meet some other rubber tramps and camp and travel a bit


----------

